# Question about performance upgrades...



## Drivin Nissan (Nov 13, 2006)

Hello everybody,

I have been browsing around on a couple Altima enthusiast sites and havent really found a good answer to a question I have. I am not a newb to Nissan (I have owned 3 Maximas, a 240 and an NX2K) but Im somewhat a newb to the Altima however. The question I have is what would be the best initial performance mod for a 98 Altima SE 5sp?? I was thinking something along the lines of an Injen intake or an UR Underdrive Pulley, but I wasnt sure what would give the best bang for the buck in the general price range of an intake or pulley. 

I tried to look as best I could for a stickie on this topic, but Im not familiar enough with the site yet, and Im too used to Maxima.org I guess, so dont flame me too hard if this is asked a lot. 

Thanks.


----------



## NSZnissan (Oct 25, 2006)

Intake, definitley. I don't need to drive any particular car to tell you that.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Intake then exhaust. Its always better to help the engine breathe better. You'll notice the difference quickly enough.

Darktide


----------



## Drivin Nissan (Nov 13, 2006)

NSZnissan said:


> Intake, definitley. I don't need to drive any particular car to tell you that.


Well, like I mentioned above Ive owned a number of Maximas, and the 4th gen enthusiasts pretty much do not mess with their stock intake setup because its recognized to be pretty well designed from the factory. Ive read a couple of posts and websites that state dyno proven power loss from the addition of an aftermarket intake on a 4th gen Maxima. Thats why I havent messed with mine, and thats why I wanted to ask you Altima entusiasts in case it was the same for the mighty KA24DE. 

But if the consensus is that an intake will get the needle moving on the butt dyno and actually will improve performance then I guess thats whats in the works then. 

Thanks everybody for the help.


----------



## NSZnissan (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow, I didn't know that about those Maxima's.


----------



## Drivin Nissan (Nov 13, 2006)

NSZnissan said:


> Wow, I didn't know that about those Maxima's.



Yeah, kinda funny actually.....to think that a car company did something right from the beginning haha. Not that CAI's are horrible, but opinions vary as to positive effect of adding one. Some people say dont touch them, others say they are a little better as long as you keep the stock flex section and resonator box, and some say they only really work great when tuned with somehting like an APEXi VAFC.

On the other hand, if an intake is a good thing on the Altima, is there any particular brand that works best?? Or is there any brands I should just ignore while the rest are equal?? 

Thanks


----------



## chrispofahl (Nov 16, 2006)

I have an injen on mine and their website claims a 5-10 hp gain I believe. It does have a noticeable punch to it, more so than I have seen in other 2.4 engines. I also have a magnaflow can on it (just get a real exhaust if you can afford it). It sounds pretty mean, but I haven't a clue if it does anything performance wise.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

chrispofahl said:


> It sounds pretty mean, but I haven't a clue if it does anything performance wise.


Most aftermarket mufflers change the flow rate of the exhaust gases. Most of them increase flow rate and decrease pressure which results in some gains along the way. I've never been one to care about the HP/TQ gains rather the sound as the cops don't care for a 5hp gain where they might pay more attention to you if you have a nice loud ricer... I mean... Tuner sound going on. But then again its really quiet in NH. you hear more muscle cars/trucks with flowmaster than you would a fart can. But its more what you like than what kind of performance you gain from it.

As for what to look for in an exhuast system. The proper quality/design in the header (main part) and to make sure the pipes are mandrel bent. And most aftermarket systems have mandrel bent (aka. smooth tube design) tubes. So its more what sound you like.

Darktide


----------



## 2000SE-R (Dec 7, 2007)

yo man hows the altima coming along. i have a 2000 and just joined this site. im trying to find other altimas in the jersey philly area. go to nissan club and type in my name to see what i got.


----------



## steven8439 (Dec 23, 2007)

Intake, header, and a new exhaust set up. Those are your most basic upgrades but should come first.


----------

